
Specification for ventilators to be used in UK hospitals during the outbreak - dgellow
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/specification-for-ventilators-to-be-used-in-uk-hospitals-during-the-coronavirus-covid-19-outbreak
======
TaylorAlexander
Hi HN. Another user shared this link in a comment and I thought it warranted a
direct submission.

